# Help choosing a powerhead



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey guys I have a 75 gallon (48"long) tank and today I tried setting up my maxi jet 1200 in the circulation mode to get a little extra flow going.
Well, long story short, it's way too strong. No matter how I positioned it, it would kick up sand, cause whirlwinds, and basically looked like an underwater tornado. 
I know I can set it up in old school mode, which cuts the flow down to less than 300 gph, but that thing is UGLY set up like that.
I can still use it has a hose pump whenever I need to, so it still has a purpose, but I want to get a more dispersed flow, streamline power head.
I was looking at the Hydor Koralias but I can't figure out which size I should get. I want it strong enough to help keep debris off the bottom, but not kick up sand or blow my fish out of the tank like I thought the maxi jet was going to do.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Personally speaking, I like Maxi Jet PHs. I just think you have one too strong/too big for your tank. I use a Maxi Jet in both my tanks, but they are the Maxi-Jet 600. I also "hack-sawed" the sprout off to have a more wider output, and I hang them about half way down in the tank.


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

tanker3 said:


> Personally speaking, I like Maxi Jet PHs. I just think you have one too strong/too big for your tank. I use a Maxi Jet in both my tanks, but they are the Maxi-Jet 600. I also "hack-sawed" the sprout off to have a more wider output, and I hang them about half way down in the tank.


I thought about getting a smaller MJ, but I really like the look and magnets on the Koralias. I've used them a long time ago on a saltwater 110 and really liked them. I just don't remember what sizes I had.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

+1 on the magnets, the suction cups eventually fail...


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

You guys think an Koralia 850 would work fine?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm sure it would be fine, but maybe a little on the strong side.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> +1 on the magnets, the suction cups eventually fail...


I do not use the suction cups either. I epoxied my PH to a magnetic algae scraper.


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> I'm sure it would be fine, but maybe a little on the strong side.


Which size would you suggest? What gpg would be ideal.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I think something more in the 500 gph range would probably be sufficient and not create too much turbulence.


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Well here are their option:
600	600 gph	4.5W	2-7/8" x 5-3/4"	40-70 gallons	25-40 gallons
850	850 gph	4.5W	2-7/8" x 5-3/4"	50-90 gallons	30-50 gallons
1150	1,150 gph	5W	2-7/8" x 5-3/4"	70-125 gallons	45-75 gallons
1500	1,500 gph	6W	2-7/8" x 5-3/4"	90-160 gallons	55-90 gallons

So the one that's closest to 500 gph is only rated for tanks up to 70 gallons.
I was a youtube video of a guy using the 1150 model in a 55 gallon and it wasn't stirring any sand, but I don't know if that would be too much flow for the cichlids?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I think that the 1150 would probably be a little much but anything between 500-850 would be fine. I think the 850 would be better at keeping stuff moving to the get picked up by the filter but like I said, it's on the high end of the spectrum for cichlids


----------



## abynum1 (Jul 30, 2017)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> I think that the 1150 would probably be a little much but anything between 500-850 would be fine. I think the 850 would be better at keeping stuff moving to the get picked up by the filter but like I said, it's on the high end of the spectrum for cichlids


Thanks for the help!


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been trying to get some use out of a small powerhead before throwing in my thinking. Perhaps now is a good time? First I might state what I like for my tanks. I want small powerheads to move water but not too much nor too strong. I also want extreme quiet if available and good mounting. Fair to say I always want it cheap? 
I've tried the Maxi-jets and now turn them down totally as they seem noisy and fall off the walls way too easy considering they use three suction cups. I've tried the Koralia nano and like it but not the price and the mounting seems somewhat awkward for the way I want to use them. Magnet and suction cups are far better than suction cup only but then I am pretty much restricted to only mounting on a wall.
So my new choice is this little one from E-bay for the under ten dollar range. Moves enough water for my use in a 75, small enough to hide, cheap (way cheap?) so that I can buy several for the price of one Koralia. 
This is one that I'm picking up on E-bay that seems like it will do my job. At the price, I can put several around in different spots.

SunSun Circulation-Pump-Wavemaker-530-GPH-Aquarium-Reef-Powerhead-Suction-Cup-Mount Model JVP-110A (Link removed)

The point that settled it for me was the mounting. It is only a single suction cup but it does have the lever to flip which certainly sets it on the glass better. They seem to be holding pretty good. 
But I also want to stick them in décor so that they are totally out of sight and they are made so that the suction cup mount is easy to remove. I'm currently cutting and fitting wood to hide them. Doing that with the wire running up inside the wood gives me total freedom to place the powerhead where I want it without having a wall nearby. 
Might be worth a ten dollar gamble to see if it works for you?


----------



## bullets (Aug 9, 2017)

The koralia nano 565 worked nicely in my 75, and was cheap as well.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

bullets said:


> The koralia nano 565 worked nicely in my 75, and was cheap as well.


Prices are a relative thing. What one calls cheap may seem expensive when we need several. I have a Koralia and like it but then when looking at ordering six, I do not consider $30 cheap when I can get the other option for less than $7? Total I'm looking at $180 vs. $42! 
Amazon prices are often not the best but they do give me a quick idea of the prices. 
Just different ways to look at the same question, though.


----------



## bryankleine (Aug 8, 2017)

Im running 2 Jebao pp-4s in a 60 gallon. They are wireless, magnetic mount and variable speed with nite mode and sync. Nice motion in tank and not like a hurricane. Have a look. I like mine...


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Use the 1200 in regular mode then put a sponge filter over the intake for added filtration. Easy to clean and very effective.


----------

